# Where does FV say "spirit-wrought sanctity?"



## RamistThomist (Jan 28, 2015)

Where does an FV author use the words "Spirit-wrought sanctity?"


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't remember ever reading this phrase in any FV author. From the searches online, I would conclude that this phrase is a shorthand way that critics of the FV have used to understand the FV's teaching.


----------

